

Tiny Skateboards and the Fast Fingers that Ride Them - rshrsh
http://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/tiny-skateboards-and-the-fingers-that-ride-them

======
zarify
As a classroom teacher I always saw these as just a minor nuisance.
Interesting seeing some of the business side of things.

